# Ordem dos pronomes nas frases



## Ancia

Olá, pessoal!!

Alguem me pode/pode-me explicar as regras da colocaçao do pronome? 

Sei que, quando combinado com determinadas palavras (caso de "nao", "embora", "todavia" etc. passa à frente do verbo... ou isso me dizeram/dizeram-me. Mas quando estou a ler vejo que também desloca-se para essa posiçao noutras circunstancias... 

Pronto, alguém tem paciência para mo explicar?


----------



## MOC

O que disse está correcto. Aplica-se à variante de Portugal do português.

As situações em que vê o pronome antes do verbo sem ser nos casos que mencionou, estão provavelmente na variante do Brasil do português.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda Ancia,

Nos nossos recursos você encontrará indicações de várias discussões sobre o assunto, com muitos enlaces para outras pesquisas, inclusive. (Veja o subtítulo: colocação pronominal).

Como é um assunto muito abrangente, não é muito fácil e rápido gravar todas regras e exceções sobre a colocação. É melhor ir em doses homeopáticas.


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> É melhor ir em doses homeopáticas.


 
E ainda assim é horrososo


----------



## Outsider

A Vanda já lhe deu a melhor indicação, que é consultar a literatura. Isto é mesmo complicado nos detalhes. No entanto, eu acho que há dois ou três casos mais comuns que são relativamente simples:

ênclise, em geral:

- em orações afirmativas independentes.
Disse-*lhe*.

próclise (ou mesóclise), em geral:

- em orações negativas;
*Não lhe* disse.

- em orações interrogativas ou exclamativas iniciadas por pronome ou advérbio interrogativo (_Que?_, _Quem?_, etc.);
*Quem lhe* disse?

- em orações dependentes (subordinadas; muitas vezes iniciam-se com a conjunção _que_);
Aquilo *que* eu *lhe* disse.

- quando o verbo vem imediatamente depois de um advérbio.
*Já lhe* disse.

Penso que estas são as situações principais. Como vê, há certas palavritas que exigem a próclise.

*Agatha*, em alemão as orações subordinadas também têm uma sintaxe especial, não é?...


----------



## MOC

Outsider, pelo que percebo da pergunta, Ancia sabe que o pronome deve vir antes do verbo nessas situações. 
Pelo que me apercebo, o Ancia deve ter lido o pronome antes do verbo numa situação que não correspondia às situações para as quais aprendeu que se deve usar próclise, daí eu ter assumido que o que ele se está a referir é à situação "ele me disse", que achava que deveria ser "ele disse-me".

Acho que a pergunta surgiu apenas devido ao facto de se ter cruzado com um texto escrito por um brasileiro.

...ou então sou eu que estou a supor demasiado.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> *Agatha*, em alemão as orações subordinadas também têm uma sintaxe especial, não é?...


 

Têm, têm, e umas coisinhas mais.  A diferença é que o alemão é a minha lingua materna


----------



## Ancia

Olá a todos!!

Vanda, obrigado por ter-me  falado dos recursos (há pouco tempo que conheço este fórum). Já entrei e li grande parte do que estava lá. Obrigado. 

Obrigado também a todos. O Moc foi quem melhor percebeu a origem da minha pergunta: a minha mae é angolana mas eu sou espanhol. E às vezes, quando falo com ela, nao sei se ela está a cometer erros ou sou eu que nao aprendi bem as regras. O meu portugês tem, por isso, importantes carências... Nao fazia ideia de todas variantes do português!! 

Vocês tem um forum muito interessante!!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

"Costel tornaria-se milionário explorando o transporte ferroviário de passageiros"

ou

"Costel tornar-se-ia milionário*,* explorando o transporte ferroviário de passageiros"?


----------



## Tony100000

É a velha história da mesóclise... 
Ambas estão corretas, mas a 2ª é a "mais correta", se formos pela norma-padrão.
Se bem que, "tornaria-se" poderia bem ser substituído por "viria-se (=vir-se-ia) a tornar", encaixando melhor na frase, na minha opinião.


----------



## Alentugano

Marcio_Osorio said:


> "Costel tornaria-se milionário explorando o transporte ferroviário de passageiros"
> 
> ou
> 
> "Costel tornar-se-ia milionário*,* explorando o transporte ferroviário de passageiros"?


Segundo a gramática, formas como tornaria-se/viria-se estão erradas, apesar de muita gente usar e achar que estão corretas.
Se quiser evitar a mesóclise pode optar por "viria a tornar-se"


----------



## Tony100000

Alentugano, há alguma gramática portuguesa que exponha tal explicação? Tudo o que me aparece à frente vai ao encontro do seu comentário, mas rege-se à forma brasileira.


----------



## Alentugano

Tony100000 said:


> Alentugano, há alguma gramática portuguesa que exponha tal explicação? Tudo o que me aparece à frente vai ao encontro do seu comentário, mas rege-se à forma brasileira.


Veja o link abaixo (português de Portugal), por exemplo. As duas normas, portuguesa e brasileira, dizem a mesma coisa no que toca a este assunto.
FLiP - Dúvida Linguística


----------



## Tony100000

Rendo-me à evidência. Escrevia bem (pois uso sempre a mesóclise quando tenha oportunidade para tal), mas falava mal (por ser algo mais fácil de me expressar oralmente).  
Agradeço a informação!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Não! Acho a mesóclise corretíssima; eu a emprego nos meus escritos. Alentugano, achei muito boa a substituição por "viria a tornar-se". Tony, grato pela informação.


----------



## José Brasileiro

Estão corretas "Costel se tornaria (...)" e "Costel tornar-se-ia (...)". Já a frase "Costel tornaria-se" está errada, seja em Portugal ou no Brasil. Nunca se deve usar a ênclise com o futuro ou o futuro do pretérito (ou condicional em Portugal). Seria errado também "tornará-se".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Isso mesmo.


----------

